# A stupid question - V60 residue



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

I posted this earlier but it disappeared...

I was in Yorks in Birmingham enjoying a nice V60. As I got to the end of the pour from the serving jug I noticed quite a large amount of sediment in the bottom. I am right that the V60 filter should catch all sediment?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Lumpy or just hazy (could be normal)?

Maybe a torn filter?


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Torn filter was my guess. Quite a bit of fine silt at the bottom of the server. Made the last 150ml or so undrinkable.


----------



## Elcee (Feb 16, 2017)

One thing I've noticed is that the bottom of the filter paper peaks out of the bottom of the v60 so if one is brewing into a holder where the liquid level reaches the top that tip can end up sitting in the liquid.


----------



## the_partisan (Feb 29, 2016)

There shouldn't be any sediment in V60.


----------



## Richard_severn (May 3, 2017)

Are you maybe pouring too much water in and it's going up and over the filter paper. Easy to do if you use smaller paper in the large v60. I haven't ever had sediment in the cup from a v60 though. Do you Bloom then give it a stir? Could it be you are inadvertently ripping the paper a bit and fines are making their way through?


----------

